# Traders insurance



## 1989martin1

Hi mate I had a look on your site earlier today and noticed none of your packages include driving other vehicles is there a way I can combine these as I also will need to be collecting and delivering vehicles from my new workspace 

Many thanks


----------



## Shiny

We can indeed - http://www.valeters-insurance.co.uk/insurance/motor-trade-insurance.php

You will also need to consider cover for the vehicles whilst they are at your premises and in your care.

Premiums for premises based risks can be expensive though, especially if there is an involvement in sports, performance and high value vehicles.


----------



## dooka

The crazy thing is, I have CCTV, 2 alarms, insurance and police rated doors, anti ram raid posts and it still costs an arm and a leg for insurance, and the owners can just leave outside their house, go figure ..


----------



## Shiny

It is the Road Risks that generally costs the most to insure, the vehicles at premises cover is usually reasonably priced, it is just that it is not available in isolation.


----------



## 1989martin1

Cheers  you tried ringing me but my phone died at work so sorry I missed you I'll give you a call tomorrow, I've tried sorting out traders insurance for collection of vehicles to my premises however most won't quote me due to this being a newly part time venture, my mate I share the unit with got his for £1000 and he's full time that included his car and van and for himself and his for partner and Is driving other peoples cars day in day out yet I can't get it and I'll drive people's cars 4 or 5 times in a month


----------



## Shiny

Has your mate just got the road risks insurance? 

Getting cover for vehicles at the premises may prove difficult if the unit is shared as you don't have sole control for the security and safety of the premises. 

It may be possible though if there are good physical protections in place. 

Unfortunately both new ventures and valeters are generally unpopular with insurers, but we can place them.


----------



## 1989martin1

I'm more interested in insurance to drive other vehicles for collection and delivery I dont need cover for the premises as all vehicles are covered by a seperate insurance at the premises, the traders insurance for me to drive other peoples vehicles to and from the premises is what I'm after if that's at all possible 

Cheers for your help greatly appreciated


----------



## Shiny

Unfortunately it is the driving of the vehicles that is the expensive bit unfortunately. The Insurers can't restrict driving to one day a week or 10 times a day, so they have to base a premium based on the known factors, such as age, area, experience, motor trade NCB, types of vehicles driven and the value of vehicles driven.

Also, unless the separate insurance at the premises is in your name and covering your business activities, unfortunately it won't cover your own customer's vehicles.


----------

